# Accidental mating...will Lutylase work to stop a dog pregnancy?



## manygoatsnmore

I use Lute to bring goats into heat or to terminate an unplanned breeding, so I have it on hand. My 11 month old Great Pyr ***** just had her first heat cycle, and before I realized she was in heat, we already had visitors. I do not plan to have her whelp until she is at least 2, and then to another working GP, not every dog that scents her. Can I use Lutylase to terminate her pregnancy, and if so, what dose do I need? She is about 90 pounds, I think; if weight determines size of dose, I can put her in a sling and get an accurate weight. Also, how long after her cycle do I need to wait to administer it? She doesn't ride well in cars (gets REALLY carsick), so I'd like to avoid a trip to the vet for her if possible (40 miles and winding road - that would do a real number on her tummy).

If Lute doesn't work on dogs, what else can I use?


----------



## Guest

I don't know about Lute, but get some black cohosh capsules ASAP. Based on 90# weight, open 9 capsules and mix with food for her. Give this daily for 3 or 4 days. It almost always prevents them from "taking". I've only had one failure in many years of doing that, and that one time I think the dog wasn't actually eating it (I think she was letting another dog get it).

It works on cats, too, BTW. I learned about it from cat breeders, who use it to control breeding cycles. 1 cap per 10# whether dog or cat. Better to start giving it as soon as they come in heat, but if you don't, you can still head off the consequences of an unwanted mating.


----------



## GoldenMom

I've never terminated a pregnancy. I think using something like Lutalyse can set up a dog for pyometra (which typically results in an emergency spay). I would call your vet.


----------



## Willowynd

Personally, I looked at all the options available and decided since I wanted to breed this ***** in the future I would let her have the litter. The other options I was given were too risky or involved abortion of formed fetuses. 
Ladycat...where were you when I asked this same question when I had an accidental mating 5 mo ago??? Any side effects with that? Does it effect future breedings?


----------



## Guest

Willowynd said:


> Ladycat...where were you when I asked this same question when I had an accidental mating 5 mo ago??? Any side effects with that? Does it effect future breedings?


 Sorry, I didn't see your question 5 months ago.

No side effects that I've ever been able to determine. People with high dollar show cats use it to control breeding. They are not going to risk cats worth thousands of dollars each.

The way it works is it mimics the natural female hormones and throws them out of whack for a few days and confuses the body. But these phytohormones are quickly metabolized and as soon as you stop giving them, the body snaps back to normal (in a non-estrus state if you gave them long enough. It takes a little longer to knock a dog out of heat than a cat, though).

Future breeding is not affected.


----------



## Willowynd

I will keep this info on file- thanks. BTW my accidental mating was merle to merle breeding when the ***** had a split season, it was to her littermate, and the ***** was only 2 yo (I do not beleive in breeding large breed bitches until they are 3 so they may mature first) and I had another ***** already bred to a CH male. Of course the planned litter did not take and the accidental one did....resulting in 8 puppies- half double merles- all with at least one defect. Though it was a heartbreaking litter because of that, I have to look at the positives too, which is most of the litter is show quality (even the double merles- if it were not for the eyes) with excellent temperments. It will also bring to light any health issues that may have been hidden in my lines- so will keep in even more contact than usual with the puppy owners to find out (this may sound like a negative, but it really isn't...knowing what is hidden- if anything- will benefit future generations). One of the pups will be doing therapy work as well. And I am keeping at least one of the show pups and she will be dominant in the traits she shows that I have been trying to lock in to my lines.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Ladycat, thanks, I'll pick up some Black Cohash in the AM. And GoldenMom, I'll also give my vet a call to see what else we can do if the Black Cohash isn't effective. I really do NOT want her to carry this litter as she is not full-grown yet and I don't want her bred until she is.

Thanks for the help - I learned something today!  Well, a couple things - I need a chain link kennel with a cement floor and a roof before her next heat! 

Another question. I've always had spayed or neutered dogs, and this is the first time I've really had a dog I wanted to breed (she comes from great guarding lines and is an excellent LGD herself), so I won't be spaying her yet. One thing about a LGD, when they are out with their herd, you don't always see the signs of heat until they are fully in...is there an early sign I can look for before she's actually fertile? Or is it a case of as soon as you see the heat, she's fully fertile?


----------



## longshadowfarms

manygoatsnmore said:


> Another question. I've always had spayed or neutered dogs, and this is the first time I've really had a dog I wanted to breed (she comes from great guarding lines and is an excellent LGD herself), so I won't be spaying her yet. One thing about a LGD, when they are out with their herd, you don't always see the signs of heat until they are fully in...is there an early sign I can look for before she's actually fertile? Or is it a case of as soon as you see the heat, she's fully fertile?


Count out about 5 months from now and start checking her carefully. With all that fur and not being in close contact you'll have to watch very carefully. Look for swelling and/or any kind of dripping. It will likely come at about 6 mo from now but it could be sooner, it could be later. Watch for any behavioral changes as well, teasing, flipping her tail, increased interest in other dogs. Fertility is normally at a peak 10-14 days after the heat cycle starts but if you miss the start, you might be right at the peak when you first see blood. Younger dogs tend to hit peak early in the cycle, older dogs tend to hit that peak later. EVERY dog is different though and unless you know your dog well and/or have a male around to watch and see how he reacts to your female, it will be harder to tell. There are tests that can help pinpoint the timing but they are expensive, esp if you have to do it over and over if you haven't hit the timing pretty close.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Thank you, Longshadow. I'll mark my calendar and keep an eye on her.


----------



## Willowynd

I start wiping the vulva with a kleenex daily from 5 mo on to catch the first days.


----------



## YodelDogs

GoldenMom said:


> I've never terminated a pregnancy. I think using something like Lutalyse can set up a dog for pyometra (which typically results in an emergency spay). I would call your vet.


I used Lutalyse (with my vet's supervision) on a ***** with open pyometra. It cured her pyometra and she went on to later whelp two healthy litters before being spayed. I believe that Lutalyse would purge the uterus of fetuses but I agree with GoldenMom that it can make the ***** more susceptible to pyometra. For an unplanned pregnancy, I would not use Lutalyse for this reason. The herbal products are far safer.


----------



## Terry W

Later on-- "crutch' clip the dog- to make the genital area more visible-- you won't have to take off a lot-- just expose the vulvar area to make it seen more readily.

Something I noticed a long time ago-- some longer coated dogs tend to do a lot more 'cleaning' when they are starting their season-- one of those behavoural things you can look for. One dog I had got real grouchy about three days prior to showing her heat cycle!!!( the ***** defined the slang term) Another dog developed a HUGE appetite, and yet another would start to collect 'babies'-- not even out of season-- and she was nesting!


----------



## moonbeampuppies

manygoatsanmore did the black cohosh work? how many milligrams was the dosage that you used? what did you vet say? Did it have any harm to your dog, and how is your dog doing now? I'm going through the same thing right now and need some help. My dog is between 50 and 60 pounds, happened this morning while i was at work just got home and was told about it. Is it to late?


----------



## Chris hanson

This really sucks. I have a blue stafforshire terrier.(papered)She has had 1 litter. I have kept my males away from her. (Dont want a litter right now) well... my damn neighbors dog was stuck to her. Besides spay. What the hell can i do? Does that black cohosh root work? Need to do immediately. Please help.


----------



## GrannyCarol

It would be useful, LadyCat, if you gave the dosage not in just capsules, as the capsules can have a wide variety of the herb in them, but milligrams? Or what size capsules? Thanks!


----------



## Nonnie

I would also like to know the milligrams of the black cohosh....my dog is a small breed that accidentally tied up with a large breed and she is approximately ten years old....I don't want to risk losing her but am on a fixed income and can not afford aborting the pregnancy via the vet.


----------



## Diana Groff

manygoatsnmore said:


> I use Lute to bring goats into heat or to terminate an unplanned breeding, so I have it on hand. My 11 month old Great Pyr female dog just had her first heat cycle, and before I realized she was in heat, we already had visitors. I do not plan to have her whelp until she is at least 2, and then to another working GP, not every dog that scents her. Can I use Lutylase to terminate her pregnancy, and if so, what dose do I need? She is about 90 pounds, I think; if weight determines size of dose, I can put her in a sling and get an accurate weight. Also, how long after her cycle do I need to wait to administer it? She doesn't ride well in cars (gets REALLY carsick), so I'd like to avoid a trip to the vet for her if possible (40 miles and winding road - that would do a real number on her tummy).
> 
> If Lute doesn't work on dogs, what else can I use?


Did lutalyse work? I have personally wondered if I could use that, but have never tried it. Let me know how you made out?


----------



## Grey Mare

It is called neutering or spaying....and many towns/cities have low cost spay and neuter clinic...there is NO reason to bring yet more unwanted animals into the world due to owner ignorance.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Lutalyse is used to terminate pregnancy in dogs. You need to use it promptly and be sure you have the right dosage. It is hard on your dog, like a miscarriage. It may interfere with fertility down the road too. 

Please do some deeper research before you use it! There are benefits and risks. Talk to your vet too.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Not all dogs ought to be spayed or neutered - if we quit having ALL puppies, we quit having dogs! 

Perhaps she wants to have a litter or two from a quality, healthy working dog. It should be pretty easy to find good working homes for them. I would urge responsible breeding and responsible acquisition of your dogs, but not the end of all breeding!

Health test the parents, be sure they are sound of body and mind. Be prepared to take care of your puppies until you can find good solid homes for them, even if you get a litter of 11 German Shepherds...


----------



## Forcast

Having an unplanned litter will not hurt future planned breeding. Be responsible and place pups in good homes.


----------



## ShannonR

GrannyCarol said:


> Not all dogs ought to be spayed or neutered - if we quit having ALL puppies, we quit having dogs!
> 
> Perhaps she wants to have a litter or two from a quality, healthy working dog. It should be pretty easy to find good working homes for them. I would urge responsible breeding and responsible acquisition of your dogs, but not the end of all breeding!
> 
> Health test the parents, be sure they are sound of body and mind. Be prepared to take care of your puppies until you can find good solid homes for them, even if you get a litter of 11 German Shepherds...


I agree with this. The spay and neuter mantra is old and tired.... we know, we know. And yet, the animal shelters and rescue people seem to get quite a high price for these so called unwanted mutt dogs. 

I liked the good ole days of free puppies. And decent, purebred dogs that don't cost $800-1000.


----------



## secuono

This is a very old thread and OP seems to of never updated, neither did the black cohosh person.
Anyone new that knows if black cohosh works?

Google seems to point to Yes.


----------



## oneraddad

According to some if you don't agree with them you're ignorant, I remember when they responded to me like that about a year ago.


----------



## muleskinner2

Are you sure it was an accident. Did he ever call or send flowers?


----------



## Doggy lover

GrannyCarol said:


> Lutalyse is used to terminate pregnancy in dogs. You need to use it promptly and be sure you have the right dosage. It is hard on your dog, like a miscarriage. It may interfere with fertility down the road too.
> 
> Please do some deeper research before you use it! There are benefits and risks. Talk to your vet too.


Have you ever known lutalyse to not work??


----------

